# 2010 SECRET SANTA: SIGN UP HERE!



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

SEASON'S GREETINGS TO ALL OF YOU!!

 We hereby commence the 2nd annual ABN Secret Santa bottle exchange, yeeehaaa!!

 Here's what you do:

 Email me at  c_jonsen@yahoo.com  with your real name, forum name, and shipping address, and put yourself in one of the following categories:

 ACL's
 JARS
 MEDS
 BLOBS/HUTCHES
 WHATEVER

 ..you will get a confirmation email from me.. if you do not get a confirmation email from me after a couple days, send me another email.. I will also be watching this thread for posts from you folks who intend to join in.
  A few members have volunteered to help out a few others who might need help paying for shipping.. if you need help with this, include that in your email to me and we will work something out.

 Lets shoot for DECEMBER 10TH as the last day to decide if you will join us.. after that, I will arrange the exchange and start crossing my fingers that all goes smoothly! []

 So... there it is... who's in???


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 27, 2010)

Email sent. Thanks for doing this Sir Charles.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 27, 2010)

Mean ol' nasty me's in. Be forwarned. I may not have what you collect, but you'll get something you aint got.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_YrJABjYBE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 27, 2010)

Cyber Claus says: mmmMMMMmm very gooood yes yes he he he HEEEE


----------



## ktbi (Nov 28, 2010)

Email sent - count me in again this year!  Are you going to post a list of who joins?
 Thnks for doing this....Ron


----------



## Steve/sewell (Nov 28, 2010)

Count me in Chuck you have my email address. I will send you my street address.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi folks.. just back from Bethlehem.. yes, Ron..  I will be posting updates of who is officially in and which category they are in.. Steveo email me your stuff too cuz I'm putting all Secret Santa emails in a separate folder..

 Make sure, everyone, to pick a category.. you can pick a first and second choice if you like.. thanks, gang!! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Lobey.. the spirit of this whole thing is you.. I am only this year's facilitator.. doing it my twisted way, and so far nobody had a problem choosing a category or two.. it doesn't need to be simple to be fun.. [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

By the way, the WHATEVER category is the largest so far.. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2010)

I just hope nobody thinks this is some kind of competition between you and me.. I'd rather die right now..


----------



## Chuck1188 (Nov 28, 2010)

IM IN!!!!!!!!!

 I missed it last year.    Oh well this year will be great.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

I really can't afford it now and I lost most of my bottles in my separation but I'll find something interesting. 
 Count me in.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Good to have you aboard, Eric! []

 Here is the list as it stands right now of who is officially signed up:

 Ajohn
 Blobbottlebob
 Joethecrow
 Bostaurus
 Peerjey
 Swizzle
 Glass Man
 Ktbi
 Epackage
 Steve/Sewell
 Chuck1188
 Cowseatmaize

 Like I said last night, almost everyone is choosing "whatever" ..we might just drop the categories, but we might not [] We'll see how it goes.. don't take it too seriously..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me. I gotta find out if ajohn got his.


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2010)

Charlie?-----E-Mail  sent![8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Fred you're officially in!

 Here's a list of folks who said they were in on the other thread:

 Osiaboyce
 Bottle_head9
 Billinmo
 RICKJJ59W
 Nydigger
 Digswithstick
 Penn Digger

 ..I need all you guys to email me too.. thank you!!

 Also, Baltodigger is going to send someone a bonus gift this year, the recipient will be chosen at random from those who participate.. thanks Chris!


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 29, 2010)

> c_jonsen@yahoo.com


 
 Hello Charlie,  I haven't done this before but you can count me in.  RED Matthews


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm having trouble deciding what to send, as a slow going collector, I don't have the greatest selection. I'm thinking about sending one of my super-clean ones. I just don't want anybody to be angry [] at what i will send. The problem is I'm sure everybody already has what i have.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi again Charlie.  I tried to email you and it didn't like your email address.
 Please check and advise me.  RED M.


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2010)

I LOVE THIS!!!![] IT IS A REAL CHRISTMAS THING...THANK YOU LOBBY CAT AND CHARLIE DA MAN!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Peerjey.. that is probably the biggest fear most of us have.. that our gifts will disappoint. I can understand that, being a collector of cheapo bottles! I pray we can all be appreciative of the GESTURE above all else.. taking part in an activity which few if any other forums in the world can boast of.. so try not to sweat it.. the bottle you send will most likely end up having special meaning to it's recipient!
  Red Matthews, glad you are joining in! I'll try to email you..


----------



## peejrey (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope so....... 
 thanks..............


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

..I found a small accounting error.. Digswithstick is officially entered too!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 29, 2010)

Count me in !!


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Will do John, thanks! email me your address..


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent my address. So, I'm officially in the mix.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the mix, Rory!! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr Lobey, you should be proud of me, we have 17 confirmed cases and it is not even December.. [8D] Hohohooo


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 30, 2010)

Thats at least 18 now were on roll .Merry Christmas all!
    bill


----------



## Dean (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello Charles,
 You can count me in as I may be able to find something to send.

 Thanks,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## nydigger (Nov 30, 2010)

Email sent! Count me in! [] Don't sweat it Peejrey, I am sure whoever gets what you send will totally love it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Bill, Dean and Josh!! []  
 Here's the latest tally:

 Ajohn 
 Blobbottlebob 
 Joethecrow 
 Bostaurus 
 Peerjey 
 Swizzle 
 Glass Man 
 Ktbi 
 Epackage 
 Steve/Sewell 
 Chuck1188 
 Cowseatmaize 
 Mr. Fred
 Digswithstick
 Oldihtractor
 Road Dog
 Red Matthews
 Dollar Bill
 Dean
 Nydigger

 ...we're cruisin' now! []


----------



## bottle109 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm In Charlie!! sent E-mail


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you Dan!! []

 Interestingly, it seems the MEDS category is growing, so that might well become a legitimate sub-group..


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in !!! gotta get in the christmas spirit too!!! Michael


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

You're in Michael! Thank you!  ..that's 22.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Thank you Bill, Dean and Josh!! []
> Here's the latest tally:
> ...


 
 Forgot about ole Sickrick that fast??  bahhh hum bug on your A@#$%^ss then lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

No Ricky I'm waiting for your email with shipping address, c'mon now git on it!! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> No Ricky I'm waiting for your email with shipping address, c'mon now git on it!! [8D]


 
 I just sent you 2 email son


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

Found it in spam.. how did that happen?? [8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 30, 2010)

Charlie, look for mine too. I sent it the 27th. Then I have the hardest time sending anything.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2010)

I know for sure I didn't yours yet.. or Steve Sewells or Ajohns or Oldihtractors..or Penn Diggers.. I won't let any of you slip from my grasp, but I do need email confirmation with your shipping addresses.. just follow  THESE  simple instructions.. anyone else thinking about joining in, you have 10 days to decide.. any questions just ask.. and thanks to all who have joined in, including you guys aforementioned..!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 1, 2010)

Charlie, I sent you an email. See if it makes sense. Knowing me, it doesn't.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, you are all set, Eric! 
 Updated list:

 Ajohn   (need address)
 Blobbottlebob 
 Joethecrow 
 Bostaurus 
 Peerjey 
 Swizzle 
 Glass Man 
 Ktbi 
 Epackage 
 Steve/Sewell 
 Chuck1188 
 Cowseatmaize 
 Mr. Fred 
 Digswithstick 
 Oldihtractor 
 Road Dog 
 Red Matthews 
 Dollar Bill 
 Dean 
 Nydigger
 Bottle109
 Slag Pile Digger
 RICKJJ59W
 Bottle_head9
 Osiaboyce  (need address)

 AJ and Pat, still trying to get shipping info.. other than that, if you are on the list, you are good to go.. thanks folks!!


----------



## Angelpeace (Dec 1, 2010)

Jamie says that this year I can participate too, so please add my name to the list. Thanks, Nina.
  Peace.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in.  Email's on it's way Charlie.  I've got a good one already picked out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 1, 2010)

Ajohn (need address) 
 Blobbottlebob 
 Joethecrow 
 Bostaurus 
 Peerjey 
 Swizzle 
 Glass Man 
 Ktbi 
 Epackage 
 Steve/Sewell 
 Chuck1188 
 Cowseatmaize 
 Mr. Fred 
 Digswithstick 
 Oldihtractor 
 Road Dog 
 Red Matthews 
 Dollar Bill 
 Dean 
 Nydigger 
 Bottle109 
 Slag Pile Digger 
 RICKJJ59W 
 Bottle_head9 
 Osiaboyce
 BarbaraInCalif
 Penn Digger
 Angelpeace
 CanYaDigIt
 Athometoo 

 ..Thanks to who joined in today! [][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2010)

...Madpaddla is in... []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 2, 2010)

*31* people!!!
 Excitement !!!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 2, 2010)

This is gonna be the best Christmahanukwanzaakah EVER![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm gonna muck up the process. I'm not backing out. I have a nice little goodie box of an eclectic mix that will please anyone in some way and it's set to go now. I just want to request I get nothing in return.
 Whomever you choose as a sender to me I would like to request they make a donation to the charity of their choice. Perhaps the shipping cost and maybe what they feel is the value of said object. 
 I have too much stuff and too little space and X-mas to me has always been the giving part, mostly for kids. 
 Maybe Make a Wish or Toys for Tots.
 Well Charlie, you asked for more FB, that's my thought


----------



## athometoo (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks charlie im glad to see your double vision has cleared up .btw my dad gave his turkeys a presidential pardon as well . sam


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I'm gonna muck up the process. I'm not backing out. I have a nice little goodie box of an eclectic mix that will please anyone in some way and it's set to go now. I just want to request I get nothing in return.
> Whomever you choose as a sender to me I would like to request they make a donation to the charity of their choice. Perhaps the shipping cost and maybe what they feel is the value of said object.
> ...


 
 A charitable gesture indeed Eric, but I'm going to have to insist that you either give AND receive like the rest of us, or else do what Baltodigger is doing, and send a bonus gift to someone.. OK?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 2, 2010)

Not a problem. Lets all join in on the giving train though. I missed the Balto train, I'll go back and look that up and see if there's another coming around soon.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Charlie, Just sent you an email with my info. Count me in on this. I think its a great idea, as I'm pretty sure none of my family are getting me a bottle for X-Mas.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 2, 2010)

Well....I'm in as well.

 Brian


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Mark and Brian! [] That's 33 now.. and we've just gone international with this!! []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 2, 2010)

*INTERNATIONAL* 
 ahhhh......


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, the cheer has spilled over into Canada! []

 Welcome our 34th participant: Bottle34nut..!! Don't know if that's coincidence or superstition? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2010)

REMEMBER,ITS THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS.
  I DON'T REALLY CARE WHAT I GET, ITS ALL ABOUT GIVIN []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a special one picked out, one I'm pretty sure no-one else has in there collection.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 2, 2010)

I know it's a little late in the came, but does it "have" to be a bottle?
 Maybe something else cool as hell?
 or
 Something new and worthy in a bottle?
 How about something dealing w/ bottles/bottle collecting?
 Something regional specific? [that means you aint gonna get it no where else]

 I don't think there should be any problems w/ this, eh?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

As long as it ain't your dirty laundry, Pat! [] I know you will exercise the best of judgement when choosing your gift..

 Let's welcome forum member Markh as the 35th entrant! []

 Glad to get your approval, Lobey, and I mean that.. this isn't easy, trying to fill your shoes! ! !


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> I know it's a little late in the came, but does it "have" to be a bottle?
> Maybe something else cool as hell?
> ...


 

 PAT:ARE YOU THINKING OF SOMETHING GREEN...KINDA LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE? THAT WOULD BE REAL COOL!JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2010)

THIS IS REALLY REALLY COOL! I LOVE YOU ALL...SUCH SPECIAL PEOPLE...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2010)

> As long as it ain't your dirty laundry


 Darn, I'm out of quarters.


----------



## peejrey (Dec 3, 2010)

Changed from med to soda.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

All this difficulty.. it's on purpose, isn't it?? You want to torture me.......


----------



## peejrey (Dec 3, 2010)

ehhh...... I Try......[]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow! 35?? How many did we have last year? Last year I had a blast doing a theme thing.And(yah I know,never start a sentence with the word "and"[8|])...Whatever!Anyway.And the bottle I got is one of my most special ones.And I made a FRIEND.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2010)

AJ, I find your enthusiasm soothing, like a babbling mountain brook, carrying lotus blossoms past mossy round boulders.. []
 Last year were 38.. we're close to the all-time record!


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in......I sent you my info today Charlie.  Nice job by the way!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you, Paul! [] Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> All this difficulty.. it's on purpose, isn't it?? You want to torture me.......


 
 man on photo is under effect of opened ghost bottle[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

Indeed!





 This is THE LAST WARNING


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 4, 2010)

And you people are all nuts!! And it makes me proud to be counted among yer numbers!! And should I gift the cracked, chipped, sick, hazed or clear, unembossed, screw top ketchup bottles I have? Or should I gift the false teeth, hosiery, embossed bricks I found?

 My oh my what a dilemma! These items are so very dear to me.........

 B


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Get me a Mafia wars gift card bhahaha!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Jamie: I keep green stuff in a jar, not a bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

..might have to pair myself up with pat..[]

 Here's the list as of now:

 Ajohn 
 Blobbottlebob 
 Joethecrow 
 Bostaurus 
 Peerjey 
 Swizzle 
 Glass Man 
 Ktbi 
 Epackage 
 Steve/Sewell 
 Chuck1188 
 Cowseatmaize 
 Mr. Fred 
 Digswithstick 
 Oldihtractor 
 Road Dog 
 Red Matthews 
 Dollar Bill 
 Dean 
 Nydigger 
 Bottle109 
 Slag Pile Digger 
 RICKJJ59W 
 Bottle_head9 
 Osiaboyce 
 BarbaraInCalif 
 Penn Digger 
 Angelpeace 
 CanYaDigIt 
 Athometoo
 Madpaddla
 Botlenut
 Bne74honda
 Bottle34nut
 Markh
 Beendiggin

 ..and I'm all caught up with everyone's info now.. 
 Remember the deadline to enter is Friday, Dec 10th.. 10:00 PM Eastern.. shortly afterwards I will announce the match-ups..[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Charlie and Lobey! I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats an impressive number there Charlie, and maybe I`m wayyyy out of line by even mentioning it, but there seems to be a few members who don`t seem to be on the list.Seems to me that we are missing a few members from the West and the East.I know we have some esteemed members with PHD`s in glass, but.....Come on now,  what about the BIG SHOTS on here??? Don`t they not have a humble bottle to exchange???They can give their HUMBLE opinion when it matters, or when they want to sell a bottle, but a simple exchange??If your a member here, it seems to me, you can share your elite status ALL of the time!! Not oonly when we need an OPINION on NEW ENGLAND glass or WESTERN GLASS! You know who you are, fellow members!!Come on now, you certainly have a bottle or two that isn`t worth TWO THOUSAND dollars.Your not tooo important to take a few minutes of your time to exchange a common Cornicopia or Eagle flask are you?If you take offense to this post then you know who you are.If not, then, your just vain.EVERY MEMBER should consider this exchange..If you post on this site, then your good enough for the exchange...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

In all fairness, I must remind us that there's still 6 days to enter in.. and some of us like to make a dramatic entrance.. []


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Like last year?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> Thats an impressive number there Charlie, and maybe I`m wayyyy out of line by even mentioning it, but there seems to be a few members who don`t seem to be on the list.Seems to me that we are missing a few members from the West and the East.I know we have some esteemed members with PHD`s in glass, but.....Come on now,  what about the BIG SHOTS on here??? Don`t they not have a humble bottle to exchange???They can give their HUMBLE opinion when it matters, or when they want to sell a bottle, but a simple exchange??If your a member here, it seems to me, you can share your elite status ALL of the time!! Not oonly when we need an OPINION on NEW ENGLAND glass or WESTERN GLASS! You know who you are, fellow members!!Come on now, you certainly have a bottle or two that isn`t worth TWO THOUSAND dollars.Your not tooo important to take a few minutes of your time to exchange a common Cornicopia or Eagle flask are you?If you take offense to this post then you know who you are.If not, then, your just vain.EVERY MEMBER should consider this exchange..If you post on this site, then your good enough for the exchange...[]


 
 YOU KNOW WHERE THERE IS A BOB KARACHET THERE IS A SCROOGE  []
  I know Karachet is spelled wrong .but do I care?Nope


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Your right Rick, there is always someone who thinks they are better than us.All I can say is, I`m giving an EXTRA special bottle this year.It might not be Stoddard or San Franciscan, but it will be a GOOD one..!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

With the utmost sincerity, I beg of you all to think positively about this! Now is not the time for recrimination.. the time for that is when someone tries to sell us a ghost in a bottle, apparently. 
 This is just one way for some of us to demonstrate our forum friendship in a group participation of giving to each other. All are welcome to join in, and all are welcome to think about joining in until Friday.. even I didn't decide if I will be in the mix yet! Nobody should feel obligated.. it's just for fun. 
 Lobeycat, where art thou? Only you can explain this the right way!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree it's by free choice,...but I have to agree with Tom,...It would be really cool to see the upper echelons sign up....[&:] *HOWEVER*...I'm just glad to have a chance to do it... I'm picking out something really cool...to give. That;s the fun of it for me,...is the giving.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

From where I stand, I see at least 36 top eschelonnies..or 36 rapscallions.. hmm


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

..would somebody take over this operation for me? I don't want to do this any more.. does that surprise you? It should, because I am being totally sarcastic and take great relish in performing this service for all of you. I never thought about the notion that some members here are expected to partake, it all seems quite voluntary to me.. I hasten to remark that no illusion of judgement should be passed on anyone who does not participate, there are too many possible legitimate reasons for this.. and frankly, I don't want to know.. I DO know that we have a group of 36 so far, which is a perfectly respectable number, and the coming week may or may not produce additional participants. This is not a test of character. This is not a means by which we can formulate a social order in the forum.. this is Santa Claus coming to town, and you're gonna feel good when the recipient of your present expresses their gratitude, whether in public or in private or both.. this was a wacky weekend on ABN.. I don't have one of those calendars that shows full moons but I'd say we're all full of lunacy here! Let's make this exchange what it was meant to be: a nice, fun thing to do..!


----------



## peejrey (Dec 5, 2010)

> I see at least 36 top eschelonnies..or 36 rapscallions


 HUH?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just want apologize for jumping to conclusions.I know it is a busy time of year and taking the time to put a bottle in a box and mail it(with someone else paying the postage) is difficult.Please forgive me for thinking that we all should and can include ourselves in this second year tradition.Charlie, you are right, there are just too many reasons not to give.Even though the postage has been offered.I am sorry for expecting the people who are looked to most for their opinions and knowledge of glass and it`s history can`t or won`t paticipate.I`m sure many would be thrilled to recieve a bottle from some of you.Although, I must say, the list is very impressive so far.We certainly have some very knowledgable diggers and collectors involved this year!!So, one more time, I apologize for opening my big mouth and expecting everyone to participate.It is voluntary, and know times are tough.My unemployment ran out last week[]Enough said, maybe next year...Merry Christmas!!!![]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, I can't take it anymore. I'm a Scrooge, but I'm going to try and get a few ounces of Christmas spirit this year if it kills me. I'm in Charlie. I just hope whoever I'm paired with isn't disappointed with the ultra rare cobalt blue Bromo Seltzer I've got. It's the prize of my collection. I'll even fill it with Nevada sand. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 5, 2010)

hey rockhounder,  i hope im paired with you and you dont have the ultra rare clorox bottle im sending.   greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

Someone's gonna cherish it! Glad you are in, Mike!! []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooo!! I don't have a Clorox bottle yet. Is it one of the rare dark brown ones, Greg? This might be my best Christmas yet. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## peejrey (Dec 5, 2010)

EXCITEMENT!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will you try and get into this peejrey? Don't be such a downer. How many are we up to Chuckie?  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

We're up to 37Â½.. []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 5, 2010)

37-1/2?????


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, kind of.. at his point we might need an even number to round things off.. so I am the 'half-man', in or out, dunno yet.. my fate is in the hands of the forum. 
 Being a half-man is kind of exciting... [8D]


----------



## bottle34nut (Dec 5, 2010)

yup,  one of the brown ones,  and its the gallon size.   you know if we get paired up now  i have to sent it....lol   
 greg


----------



## Dean (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello Charlie,

 Get in!!!   If you draw names to a list and let the upper name give to the one under him and let the last name on the list give to the top.  
 this way it doesn't matter how many and you won't have worries about giving as much as you get or the other way around as you don't have a direct exchange between two collectors.  It shouldn't matter anyway.  Just a suggestion, if that problem arrives.  I'm game for any manner you decide upon.

 Have a great evening,

 Dean


----------



## ajohn (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Charlie,
 Brother,you are doing a great job here,nipping buds and keeping this train on the tracks.
 I for one thank you,and send you and yours Christmas blessings much cheer this season!
 I gotta feeling Santa is gonna try to convert you to a jar lover[].


----------



## glass man (Dec 6, 2010)

I REALLY DON'T CARE WHAT I GET JUST AS LONG AS IT IS RICK'S PUCE FLASK![8D] JAMIE


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Charlie,
 I haven't checked in for a while, but I was jsut searching for a thread with Secret Santa, and glad you're heading it up this year.
 I'll send my email in a minute.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 6, 2010)

> Get in!!!   If you draw names to a list and let the upper name give to the one under him and let the last name on the list give to the top.
> this way it doesn't matter how many and you won't have worries about giving as much as you get or the other way around as you don't have a direct exchange between two collectors.  It shouldn't matter anyway.  Just a suggestion, if that problem arrives.  I'm game for any manner you decide upon.


 That works, kinda a clock but since you got 5 clocks you have to separate them. Still doesn't matter how many total people.
 It's a reincarnation so it can come back as whatever Karma decides. 
 As long as we don't end up with half a Charlie in the end, it's good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for joining in again, Doug!! [] 

 That makes 38..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Let me bring you folks up to speed regarding the categories.. there's really only two, MEDS and WHATEVER.. insufficient turnout for the others.. here is the MEDS group:

 Joethecrow
 Peerjey
 Ktbi
 Cowseatmaize
 Digswithstick
 Dean
 Bottle109
 Botlenut
 Dabeel

 ..if any of you wish to change your group status, let me know, please!

 Now, regarding the "clock" or "wheel" method of exchange, it's still a possibility.. the distinction between this and last year's pair method is that you send your gift to one member, but a different member sends to you.. what's the difference? well, you interact with 2 members instead of just your match-up.. there's no direct comparison of gift type or value, no trying to out-do each other.. and of course it works even with odd numbers of participants.. other than that, it's kinda the same idea.. I wouldn't mind hearing other opinions from you good people before choosing the way to do this! []

 Thanks, everybody!!! []


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2010)

Last  Years   Way[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are some excellent points, Fred, worthy of consideration! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

There is a third method we could try out this year... let's all meet up in the town of Lebanon, Kansas, the geographic center of the continental US, and exchange gifts in person! []


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Those are some excellent points, Fred, worthy of consideration! []


  Ok!!!-----i will  go with  the flow---but  only  because  it's  X-Mas[].


----------



## epackage (Dec 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You deal with two people in this method too Charlie, you give to the person below you but you get from the person above you, 3 people, one bottle gone one bottle gained.....Example, Peej gives to KTBI but gets from Joe the Crow...


----------



## ktbi (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the clock/wheel method sounds good.  Doesn't have to be an even number and the interaction with additional members sounds good.  Can you change my category from 'meds' to 'whatever'? Getting excited and I have a my selection picked out and ready to send....Ron


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Charlie,
 I meant to put me in the whatever category, not the med group.

 thanks,
 Doug


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

OK Ron and Doug, you're off the meds! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 6, 2010)

I will take any (OLD) bottle made of glass.[8D]


----------



## Dean (Dec 6, 2010)

Charlie,
 You can put me in, out, beside, under, over or anyother place beyond.

 Merry Christmas,

 Dean


----------



## bottle109 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Charles,
  I can go with the "Whatever item" too if it's easier.


 Dan,


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

This is in no way challenging for me.. I always knew that one day I'd be thankful I finished high school.. []

 I have all of your desires, concerns, and wishes in mind, and it's a pleasant distraction from figuring out which T-shirt to put on in the morning.. I spent some time reading through last year's Secret Santa thread (HERE) ..and just realized we are a full week ahead of schedule, compared to last year. That means we have plenty of time to be democratic about this.. if, however, it's an iron fist you guys want, I will lay down the law, and you WILL like it! Meantime, let's see what other letters Cyber Claus gets from you good kids.. []


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey folks.. My computer has been in the shop for a few days.... After reading all the posts since i last visited i think I need to go on MEDS!!!  What is up with the categories? I thought it was names in a hat (or old boot) and away we send the gifts... did I miss something?????????  Michael


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

We're under new management this time, and I'm the new manager.. I will move you to the meds group as per your request. The explanation of the groups can be found at the beginning of this thread, however, the responses I have gotten have created the present circumstances.. (deep breath).. and now we have two categories: Meds and Whatever.. I hope that splains it.. where there's one boot, there's usually another.. []


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry about my [&:] confusion........ I see clearly for now [X(]....... Whatever category for me.  Michael


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

[] Whatever it is!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Chaz, any way on getting this for X-mas? Too late, I got it for Hanukkah!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

[]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 6, 2010)

[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

[>:]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh yeah...GO ASK ALICE!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

Many Santas say "Stay on the sunny side.."


----------



## peejrey (Dec 6, 2010)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]
 Tis funny no?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 6, 2010)

Lose you train of thought?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 6, 2010)

Enough of this wasted bandwidth...I'm going to have to donate another bottle or something. Good night!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 6, 2010)

We know how to deal with you wingers..


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey all. Merry Christmas!
 Seem theres a post on this forum were alot of people posted what they collect .One source of what to give uh.If there on the list of course .But as a few have said its not what you get but what you give . This will be my 4th year trading Christmas gifts on this forum and I would'nt trade my gifts I've recived or the fun it was for anything . Just a few of the  past gift I recived for Christmas from Forum members.
 MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL
   bill


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 7, 2010)

> I will take any (OLD) bottle made of glass.


 Rick,
 It is a lot easier to say this kind of stuff when you're sitting on a puece flask.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

OK fresh start here.. [] ...

 We've got 38 now, which is the same amount as last year.. which is cool, I no longer need to consider myself a potential failure..[]


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 7, 2010)

Huh? What does one thing have to do with the other?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

...I give up.. what??


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't sell yourself short judge, you a tremendous slouch......LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 7, 2010)

[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 7, 2010)

Charlie, thanks again for your willingness to man the helm this year.  I propose a Christmas toast for Charlie!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Charlie, thanks again for your willingness to man the helm this year.Â  I propose a Christmas toast for Charlie!Â


 I don't care what Charlie eats on Christmas, we're having turkey and a Ham......[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

Your levity is good.. a welcome relief from the serious nature of this occasion.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  milkglassbottles
> 
> Huh? What does one thing have to do with the other?


 

 I just popped  in and now I want to know what? I hate when people talk in riddles.   Riddle me this? [8D][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

He was calling me a failure, Rick.. it was very funny to me.. a bit too funny, in fact..


----------



## H.Jotreshuntin (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love to join! my email is not working for some reason, but I will get my info to ya some how. this is so fun. I love my fellow bottle folks. LOL


----------



## soda bottle (Dec 8, 2010)

I would like to join in on this if possible.  Thanks and happy Holidays to all.  Jake


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything is possible! [] Welcome aboard, Hannah and Jake! Email me..


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

I am in!  Email on it's way.  Hope I get Chuck he is easy to bottle shop for!

 Brad


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm In !!!  []

 Please see my note in today's reminder in the soda pop thread as to why it took me so long to respond.

 SPBOB


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

Just glad you're in!! []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 8, 2010)

So captain cybe, what's the tally at now?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

42, including tonight's volunteers.. []


----------



## peejrey (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez, you got some work to do on friday.


 well look-e there, you're up to 7500.


----------



## bne74honda (Dec 8, 2010)

This year is the first time I heard about this and I think it's a wonderful idea. I've been a member here for a number of years and still don't know many people well at all, I think this will change that! Thanks Cyberdigger, for giving me a chance to not be so alone this time of year.

 Grateful and thankful to All,

 Brian []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> well look-e there, you're up to 7500.


 ..what a blabbermouth I am! [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bne74honda
> 
> This year is the first time I heard about this and I think it's a wonderful idea. I've been a member here for a number of years and still don't know many people well at all, I think this will change that! Thanks Cyberdigger, for giving me a chance to not be so alone this time of year.
> 
> ...


 
 Just glad you're with us, Brian!.. []


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 8, 2010)

I gotta be in this...e-mail shortly.
 Thanks, Grant


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in.
 Chuck, I guess my choice needs to be changed to the "whatever" category.
 Bill


----------



## jvharp (Dec 9, 2010)

Im in! You'll have an email shortly. Whatever category for me I like em all.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  H.Jotreshuntin
> 
> I would love to join! my email is not working for some reason, but I will get my info to ya some how. this is so fun. I loveÂ my fellowÂ bottle folks. LOL


 
 Send me a private message with your address, Hannah.. thank you!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's the updated list:

 Ajohn 
 Blobbottlebob 
 Joethecrow 
 Bostaurus 
 Peerjey 
 Swizzle 
 Glass Man 
 Ktbi 
 Epackage 
 Steve/Sewell 
 Chuck1188 
 Cowseatmaize 
 Mr. Fred 
 Digswithstick 
 Oldihtractor 
 Road Dog 
 Red Matthews 
 Dollar Bill 
 Dean 
 Nydigger 
 Bottle109 
 Slag Pile Digger 
 RICKJJ59W 
 Bottle_head9 
 Osiaboyce 
 BarbaraInCalif 
 Penn Digger 
 Angelpeace 
 CanYaDigIt 
 Athometoo 
 Madpaddla 
 Botlenut 
 Bne74honda 
 Bottle34nut 
 Markh 
 Beendiggin 
 Rockhounder55
 Dabeel
 Texasdigger
 Sodapopbob
 Celerycola
 Fishnuts
 Soda Bottle
 Druggistnut
 Jvharp
 H. Jotreshuntin

 ..thank you everybody!!


----------



## splante (Dec 9, 2010)

great idea   count me in I will email you my infomation now


----------



## peejrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Hurry cybe you can even it out to 8000 before the end of the year!!!


----------



## milkglassbottles (Dec 9, 2010)

Have a happy!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

I think we have 47.. plus me makes 48.. I can feel the writer's cramp already.. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Cyber ~

 If you think you've got it bad, put yourself in this guy's shoes. Oh, wait a minute! He doesn't wear shoes!  Lol  []

      Seriously - Thanks for all the hard work now - in the past - and in the future. It's appreciated!

                                                               SPBOB


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

Bob!  Thanks for the shot in the arm.. oh, wait.. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epackage (Dec 9, 2010)

I think if anyone can handle such an important task it's you Charlie..........


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

THX Jim.. I'll wiggle my way through it.. [8D]

 ADDITIONAL:

 Ohh, this is not good!!!!

 Seems in all my excitement, I spilled beer all over the notebook where I wrote down all your names and addresses.. 

 ..maybe i should have let it air dry rather than holding the acetylene torch to it..

 ..why I deleted all your emails I'll never know.. 

 I need everyone to re-send me their info, soon as possible!! My apologies!!!
 []


----------



## epackage (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry about the Lady Leg if you want it you can have it, it seemed like you didn't want to be swinging it right now...let me know


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2010)

No way Jim I'm totally broke and glad I know where to come looking for it when I get rich..[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 9, 2010)

Cyber ~

 Are you guys talkin' about my prized posession and former girlfriend again? Well ... okay then ... this is what you get for "pulling our legs" about losing the master list. If this happens again I'm going to sick Ralphie on you and he'll bully you into sticking your tounge on a frozen flag pole!  Lol  []

 By the way, did you know it was the old "Knee-High" (Nehi) advertising image that inspired this lamp? (True story).

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 10, 2010)

I know-I know! Enough is enough! I promise this is the last one. But at least it's "soda" related this time. After all ...

                                                       "TIS THE SEASON"

                                                                  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, today is the final day to either join in or not.. to all you highly deliberate folks: it's decision time! []

 We have recently added "Insulators Rule" and "Idigjars" to the mix.. thanks guys!!

 Also, I was only kidding about losing all the info!! [8D]

 Doors close at 10 PM Eastern no-light time! see you later...


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm shocked we don't have over a hundred, it's a win win all the way around....Charlie did you pass on that bottle link I sent to your buddy? Curious because I don't collect that style of bottle...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2010)

Great, it's not too late to back out then...............................
 ......................................................................................
 ...........................................................................................
 .................................................................................[][]
 Kidding of coarse Charlie.[]
  Great job to all of the instigators, participants, rabble rousers et al that have made this possible.
 PS; it ain't over 'til Santa says it is.


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in......last minute....  and not picky......  LOL!


----------



## peejrey (Dec 10, 2010)

the more the merrier!![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

Indeed! Welcome Jen!! []

 ..just 3 hours until closing time... this is kind of exciting.. !!!


----------



## woody (Dec 10, 2010)

OK... I'm in, Charlie.
 Check your yahoo email....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

ROCK ON, WOODY!! [][]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 10, 2010)

OK,back from another week at the rock pile,and GLAD to be home!I was so excited to get home that I found myself going a about 3 MPH over the speed limit a couple of times[].I see we have a few more participating this year.Way cool.I'm all jazzed to see who I git.Only bummer is that all my bottle and jars are packed up for the move,so I'm gonna have to rely on something I burned out way back from my questionable years....MEMORY[&o].


----------



## peejrey (Dec 10, 2010)

I.... Believe.......[8|] we're at.......
*50?*


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe 50.. i lost track.. us painters can't count that high.. all I know is I have a pile of names the size of Mt. McKinky and it keeps growing.. [8D]  T minus 2 hours...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

AJ! I hope you'll refrain from hot-roddin' it like that, it's dangerous! Speed limits are carefully set to allow maximum sustainable speed without mishap, or so I'm told..[] 
 I'll have the finals up this weekend, so don't go anywhere..


----------



## ajohn (Dec 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> AJ!  Speed limits are carefully set to allow maximum sustainable speed


 
 Tell it to all those people with the colorful gestures that pass me up every time I get on the freeway.[]My children say I drive like an old man.You otta see me dance!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

I oughta see you dance is right! I would camp out overnight in the row for tickets ! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

Some mood music:  Doctor Feelgood


----------



## ajohn (Dec 10, 2010)

Reminds me of my pole dancing days.


----------



## ajohn (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey Cybe,did you get my PM??


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

No.. I mean no.. or you mean from a few days ago? [>:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

T minus 1 hour..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 10, 2010)

Mission control: we have lift-off... 

 I personally thank every one of you who joined up for this year's amazing group showing of support for each other! This is a very strong forum, and I'm proud to be part of it!

 I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to make the call.. I need to be stone-cold sober for this..[]

 See ya maÃ±ana! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 11, 2010)

*RE: 2010 SECRET SANTA: RESULTS!*

This is the _slightly adjusted, permanent_ official line-up. The Meds and ACLs are in a revolving format, the Whatevers in pairs.. have fun with it! I have over a hundred emails to write, so give me until Sunday.... let's try to have the packages in the mail by Friday the 17th.. 

 Merry Christmas! 

 -Charlie


----------



## Holindaze (Dec 15, 2010)

*RE: 2010 SECRET SANTA: RESULTS!*

I wish it wasnt to late to sign up but maybe next year


----------

